# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  My second works: joint can be active!

## WillBe

20140912142442.jpg

Using 3mm pla white color printed this. 
It's an elephant!  :Big Grin:  its head, arms and legs can move freely!
Printed by our own designing 3d printer.

----------


## Eddie

Very nice. I just printed this today on the Be3D Deegree as well.  I actually had a few minor issues with the layers, but nothing major.  Did you use support at all?

----------

